# Couple of boxes to send to Toronto from England



## paulwphoto (May 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a couple of boxes to send around 30kg each to Toronto from hampshire in the uk.I have used DHL for a couple before and found the service brilliant but not cheap!

Can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative? Happy with them taking a while to arrive. I have looked over the forum and a lot of the posts are about larger shipments so any advice would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope you mean 2 boxes when you say a couple ;-)

What about excess baggage?

Or is that way too expensive?


----------



## paulwphoto (May 17, 2010)

Just 2 boxes, no couples!  flying air transit and they charge around 10/15 uk pounds per kg so expensive as you are only allowed one bag plus 5kg hand luggage. Thanks.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

paulwphoto said:


> Just 2 boxes, no couples!  flying air transit and they charge around 10/15 uk pounds per kg so expensive as you are only allowed one bag plus 5kg hand luggage. Thanks.


Excess baggage usually travels without you?
I will supply you with one website, there are plenty!

Discount Excess Baggage Worldwide - Unaccompanied Baggage Perth WA


----------



## paulwphoto (May 17, 2010)

Not heard of this before, thanks for the reply!


----------

